# Adjustable Height Carving Stand - Anyone Recognize This?



## Philbert (Oct 3, 2011)

Saw this guy carving at an apple orchard - he was too busy to interrupt to ask.

I liked his adjustable height stand, which looked too finished to be home made, 
so I was thinking that it might have originally been designed for another purpose. 
Did not see any kind of name or label on it.

Anybody recognize it, or know what it might have been designed for?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## paccity (Oct 3, 2011)

atv/motorcycle lift.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 3, 2011)

paccity said:


> atv/motorcycle lift.


 
Thanks. Thought it might be something like that, but I don't have either one, so did not recognize it.

Philbert


----------

